# “Soldier's Handbook” by Lt Col Anthony B. Herbert



## Pearson (23 Jan 2006)

After searching and searching the web regarding another topic, I stumbled upon an angelfire site that has a lot of very interesting information. I would like to get some feedback from some of the members here.
There are plenty of links from armoured to infantry, including "lost tricks,' for example....

"One of the oddball things we discovered in RVN was that if you add a few left-handers to your point squad, it has a better chance of surviving an ambush because they habitually carry their weapons pointed to the right. Also a non smoking point man can SMELL fish-eaters....And somone who is color blind compensates by seeing more texture and can usually spot camouflage, especially day old dead foliage."

and...

"Shoot for the joint between man and mount, bound to hit something sensetive. What you want to do is put him out of the soldiering business."


Some of the interesting links found there:


http://www.angelfire.com/art/enchanter/herbert.html
Everything from patrol to leadership.

His links delve deeper into all things militery, including the Hummers lack of effectiveness..

"We found 734 M113s in Kuwait in 2004. Parked more than a year. Our old guys have kids in-country. Nobody dead yet, but it's just a matter of time. Several wounded, worst losing an eye.
Braindead (= Rumsfeld) refused to release these 734 APCs to the troops. BD also refused to set up a repair faciility in-country. BD also refused to let the Ohio and Louisiana units bring their M113s with them. Despite local congressional inquiry"

Some very interesting reading.... thoughts???


----------

